# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Nënë Tereza: Gjithë bota kremton 100 vjetorin e lindjes

## Matrix

Nënë Tereza E gjithë bota kremton 100 vjetorin e lindjes

*TIRANE*- E gjithë bota, nga India në Tiranë kremton 100 vjetorin e Nënë Terezës, murgeshës shqiptare e cila u bë simbol universal i bamirësisë për të varfërit me aromë shenjtoreje. Mëngjesi nisi me meshën e përshpirtshme në Kalkuta të Indisë. Nju Jorku do jetë qyteti më i zbukuruar me ngjyrat bardh e blu. Për të vazhduar me një sërë aktivitetesh në të gjithë botën, në Shqipëri, Kosovë, Maqedoni dhe Shtete të Bashkuara të Amerikës

*TIRANE*
Kryeqyteti shqiptar përkujton me aktivitete kulturore 100 vjetorin e lindjes së Gonxhe Bojaxhi e njohur nga e gjithë bota si Nënë Tereza. Rrugët e qytetit janë mbushur me postera që lajmërojnë aktivitetet si dhe me thënie të kësaj figure me përmasa globale.

Një ekspozitë në Bibliotekën Kombëtare, një koncert në Durrës me titullin "Rruga e jetës sime", ndërkaq një seri filmimesh ardhur nga Vatikani, janë shfaqur në Tiranë e po shfaqen nëpër rrethe. Po mbrëmë, në Kështjellën e Rozafës në Shkodër është zhvilluar mbrëmja muzikale-poetike: "Në lavdi të emrit të saj”. Sot aktivitetet nisin në orën 8:30 me një meshë solemne. Në orën 11:30-13:30 do të prezantohet projekti i Memorialit të Nënë Terezës nga fondacioni kulturor "Nënë Tereza".

*INDI*
Në Kalkuta të Indisë, aty ku bamirësja kaloi pjesën më të madhe të jetës në shërbim të të varfërve, sot në mëngjes është mbajtur mesha në Shtëpinë e Nënë Terezës. Në Nju Dehli, në kryeqytetin idian presidenti Pratibha Patil do të kryesojë një ceremoni publike në nder të Nënë Terezës.

*SHBA*
Nju Jorku do të jetë qyteti më i zbukuruar me ngjyrat e Misionareve të Bamirësisë. Time Square do të ndricohet sot në mbrëmje nga dritat bardhë e blu, ndërsa Empire State Building nuk ka pranuar të përfshihet në festimet për Nënë Terezën.

*MAQEDONI*
Kuvendi i Republikës së Maqedonisë mban sot seancë solemne me rastin e shënimin të 100-vjetorit nga lindja e humanistes së madhe, ndërsa do të ndahet edhe çmimi shtetëror "Nëna Terezë". Në hapësirën galerike të Shtëpisë përkujtimore të Nënës Terezë, do të hapet ekspozita e fotografive "Nëna Terezë - Nëna e të varfërve" nga artisti kroat Zvonimir Atletiq. Gjithashtu do të promovohet monografia "Jeni të bekuar, lutje dhe mesazhe" të Stojan Trençevskit, ndërsa midis 100 aktiviteteve dhe manifestimeve do të shfaqet edhe filmi dokumentar "Nëpër rrugët e Nënës Terezës”.. Në orët e mbrëmjes do të bëhet promovimi i këngës dhe video spotit për këngën “Një shekull dashuri” të kënduar nga Ardian Gaxha, Leonora Poloska, Selami Kolonja, Besiana Mehmedi, Mustafa Ymeri, Laura Krliu, Berkan dhe Valon Suma.

*KOSOVE*
Viti 2010 në Kosovë është shpallur vit i Nënë Terezës dhe janë paraparë një numër manifestimesh përfshirë edhe hapjen e Katedrales më emrin e saj në Prishtinë, më 5 shtator si dhe konferenca shkencore kushtuar jetës dhe veprës së saj.
Dje në mjediset e Parlamentit të Kosovës, u hap një ekspozitë për nderë të 100 vjetorit të lindjes së humanistes shqiptare Nënë Tereza. Pikturat që u ekspozuan më parë në Parlamentin e Shqipërisë janë vepër e piktorit Xhovalin Paci. Sot në Mitrovicë, ura mbi lumin Ibër, e cila lidh anën jugore dhe atë veriore të këtij qyteti, do të emërtohet si “Ura e Paqes-Nënë Tereza”, në shenjë kujtese për këtë humaniste, e cila gjate gjithë jetës së saj ishte lutur për dashuri dhe paqe. Përfaqësuesit e tri bashkësive më të mëdha fetare në Kosovë, e çmojnë lart personalitetin dhe figurën e Nënës Terezë, duke thënë se humanizmi dhe vepra e saj tejkalojnë kufijtë fetarë, etnikë dhe racorë.
Gonxhe Bojaxhi
Angje Gonxhe Bojaxhiu, që më vonë e ndryshoi emrin në Nënë Tereza, u lind në Shkup në 26 gusht të vitit 1910 nga prindër shqiptarë. Që në moshën 12 vjeç kishte dëshirë të bëhej misionare "për të përhapur mesazhin e dashurisë së Krishtit". Në moshën 18 vjeç hyri në urdhrin e motrave të Notre-Dame de Lorette, në Dublin, që punonte me arkipeshkvinë e Kalkutës.Nëna e saj superiore në Dublin dhe Papa kishin më shumë besim tek ajo, ndaj në fillim të vitit 1948, ajo lejohet të largohet nga urdhëri dhe nga "Motra Agnes" bëhet atëhere "Nënë Tereza", për nder të shenjtores franceze Sainte-Terese e Lisieux, vendoset në barakat e Kalkutës, në Indi, ku në vitin 1950 themeloi urdhërin e saj të murgeshave të quajtur Misionaret e Bamirësisë. Nga ajo kohë iu dedikua tërësisht të varfërve. Në vitin 1979, Çmimi Nobel i Paqes, shpërbleu punën e palodhshme të Nënë Terezës në favor të të varfërve dhe personave që ishin duke dhënë shpirt, duke i dhënë një autoritet botëror asaj që shumë prej adhuruesve e konsiderojnë si një shenjtore.
"Shenjtore e të varfërve", Nënë Tereza ndërroi jetë në 5 shtator 1997 në moshën 87 vjeç, pas një gjysmë shekulli shërbim ndaj të braktisurve në Indi dhe në mbarë botën. Në vitin 1997, pak para se të ndahej nga jeta, Nënë Tereza kishte 4000 motra, të pranishme në 610 shtëpi misionare, të përhapura në 123 vende të botës. Ajo prehet në selinë e Urdhërit të Misionarëve të Bamirësisë në Kalkuta. Gjashtë vjet pas ndarjes nga jeta, u shpall “E Lumturuar” nga Papa Gjon Pali i II, një moment që i ka hapur rrugë shënjtërimit të saj.
(Suela Gera/BalkanWeb)

----------


## drague

urime.*
100 VJETORI/ Nënë Tereza, aktivitet në nderim të nobelistes shqiptare.*


  Friday, 20 August 2010 22:03
Prishtinë/ 20 Gusht - Në seminarin e 29-të ndërkombëtar për gjuhën, letërsinë dhe kulturën shqiptare, në Prishtinë, i cili zhvillon punimet këtë javë, sot po mbahet tryeza kushtuar humanistes së madhe, nobelistes shqiptare, Nënë Tereza, në kuadër të 100-vjetorit të lindjes së saj, në këtë vit të shpallur në Kosovë Viti i Nënës Terezës nga Presidenti shtetit më të ri evropian, Fatmir Sejdiu.

Në emër të insitucioneve të Republikës së Kosovës, përshëndeti ministri i Kulturës, Lutfi Haziri, i cili tha se Nën patronatin e Presidentit të Republikës, Qeveria ka ndërmarrë të gjitha veprimet për shënimin e këtij Jubilu të madh. Ipeshki i Ipeshkvisë së Kosovës, Imzot Dodë Gjergji, ka përshëndetur seminarin si dhe tryezën kushtuar Nënës Terezës. Dëshiroj të falënderoj organizatorët e këtij seminari që sot ia kushtojnë këtë seancë Nënë Terezës, për të cilën keni dëgjuar dhe sigurisht jeni të lumtur që një njeri i tillë ka jetuar në botë, në thjeshtësi dhe në dashuri, duke investuar tërë jetën e vet në shërbim të tjerëve, tha ai.

Shënimi i 100-vjetorit të Nënës Terezë në Kosovë ka filluar me një akademi solemnne për 30-vjetorin e laurimit të saj me çmimin Nobel për Paqe. Më atë rast, Imzot Dodë Gjergji ka theksuar se Nënë Tereza ishte dhe mbetet simbol i përkryer i ushtrimit të dashurisë ndaj të afërmit, dashuri kjo që tejkalon kufijtë njerëzorë e mund të shpjegohet dhe të kuptohet vetëm me dimensionin hyjnor. Në akademinë solemne, duke e shpallur vitin 2010 Viti i Nënës Terezë, Presidenti i Kosovës ka theksuar se tridhjetë vjet më parë, Nëna Terezë teksa po dilte nga manifestimi solemn i pranimit të Çmimit Nobel, duke ia nënshkruar Don Lush Gjergjit një foto-portret të sajin, i shkroi këto fjalë: Une gjithmon e kam në zemër popullin tem Shqiptar. Shum luti Zotin që paqja e Tij të vijn në zemrat tona, në gjitha familjet tona, në gjithë botën. Lutnu shum për fukarat e mij  dhe për mua dhe motrat e mija. Une lutem për juve.

Don Lush Gjergji në tryezën e sotme tha se çdo njeri vullnetmirë, sidomos ne shqiptarët, bijt dhe bijat shpirtërore, duhet që në jetën e Nënës Tereze ta gjejmë nënën tonë, ta gjëjmë frymëzimin për jetë dhe për veprim. Pjesëmarrësit e tryezës, e cila po mbahet në ambientet e Universitetit të Prishtinës, vizituan Katedralen Nëna Terezë, e cila po ndërtohet aty atër, në qendër të kryeqytetit të Republikës së Kosovës. Kancelari i Ipeshkvisë së Kosovës, Don Shan Zefi, udhëheq punën e ndërtimit të Katedralës, ku pritet të mbahet mesha solemne më 5 shtator 2010, kur kremtohet 100-vjetori i lindjes së Nënës Terezë.

Në seminarin e 29-të ndërkombëtar për gjuhën, letërsinë dhe kulturën shqiptare, në dy sesionet e tij, të gjuhësisë dhe atë të letërsisë, në temat kryesore Kontaktet e sotme të shqipes dhe Poezia e sotme shqipe, pritet që numri i kumtesave të paraqitura të jetë më shumë se njëqind. Gonxhe Bojaxhiu, e njohur me emrin si Nënë Tereza, e lindur më 1910, në Shkup, sipas Don Lush Gjergjit, gjithë jetën e saj ia përkushtoi jo vetëm Zotit, por edhe njerëzimit.

----------


## Matrix

Nene Tereza do te ngelet gjithmone nje nga misherimet me te mira te shprehjes biblike: *Perendia eshte Dashuri!*

----------


## Hidalgo

Qe Indianet e festojn, eshte shum normale ! 

Po qe e festojn shqiptaret, dua t'ju them qe eshte me te vertet *KULMI I HIPOKRIZIS !* 

Sic thoshte Fatosi, ajo ishte anti-nacionaliste, sepse i perkiste Krishtit e jo Shqiptareve, se sikur ti perkiste shqiptareve, do e kishte vizituar se paku Kosovën 1 here ?!

----------


## jarigas

> Qe Indianet e festojn, eshte shum normale ! 
> 
> Po qe e festojn shqiptaret, dua t'ju them qe eshte me te vertet *KULMI I HIPOKRIZIS !* 
> 
> Sic thoshte Fatosi, ajo ishte anti-nacionaliste, sepse i perkiste Krishtit e jo Shqiptareve, se sikur ti perkiste shqiptareve, do e kishte vizituar se paku Kosovën 1 here ?!


Medemek, ti "dijetar" i qinglave, Gjermania duhet mos me u krenu me Ajnshtajnin, pasi ai per popullin gjerman nuk beri asgje por e beri per gjithe njerezimin??!!!
Po ashtu edhe Italia me Fermin apo me Kolombin, Polonia me Mari Kyrine, 
etj,etj,.. ??!!
Pah sa gjoja zgjut.....sa logjike shkretinore....

Po qe ta festojne amerikanet nene Terezen, nuk eshte hipokrizi, Urtesia Juaj???!!

----------


## fattlumi

Bota e civilizuar permes figures se Nënë Terezes njeh mirësinë.dashurinë dhe kujdesin ndaj te tjereve,gjë e cila neve shqiptareve na bënë te mburremi se kjo nënë e madhe doli nga gjiri i ketij populli.
Ata pak njerez qe mundohen ta zbehin figuren e Nënë Terezës,nuk kanë komb ose se paku nuk mund ti takojnë kombit shqiptar.
Shqiptaret duhet te jene krenar qe ishim  ne gjendje te prodhojnë figura me permasa boterore siq ishte Nënë Tereza.

Nënë Tereza në Shkodër,viti 1980

----------


## Hidalgo

> Medemek, ti "dijetar" i qinglave, Gjermania duhet mos me u krenu me Ajnshtajnin, pasi ai per popullin gjerman nuk beri asgje por e beri per gjithe njerezimin??!!!
> Po ashtu edhe Italia me Fermin apo me Kolombin, Polonia me Mari Kyrine, 
> etj,etj,.. ??!!
> Pah sa gjoja zgjut.....sa logjike shkretinore....
> 
> Po qe ta festojne amerikanet nene Terezen, nuk eshte hipokrizi, Urtesia Juaj???!!




Po çfar te mire more beri per njerzimin ?

Un ne nje dokumentar qe pash "Mes besimit dhe dyshimit" kushtuar Gonxhe Bojaxhiut, ajo ne vete ju lutke "zotit" qe te ket sa me shume te varfër, sepse sipas saj, vetem njerezit e varfër qe per te, ishin Jezus Krishta ne çdo secilin, dhe vetem keshtu mund t'i afrohen "zotit".

Ky argument qe u dha, ishte shokues ! Qe dmth, ajo s'ishte atje per ti ndihmuar njerezve, sepse nuk ishte preokupimi i saj. Ate e preokuponte mirazhi i Jezus Krishtit qe ishte ber per te obsesion ! Ajo bile thot ; Un jam gruaja e Jezus Krishtit, me kerkon shume, e kam ber pak, shpresoj te mos me hidherohet" ! ncncncncncnc... 

Shiqo, ju minoritetet e krishtera keni te drejt te gezoheni per te, sepse vertet ka konvertuar kloshara te kalkutës ne krishterizem, por ne muslimanet s'kem pse te krenohemi me te pasiqe s'ishte as krenare qe ishte me prejardhje shqiptare, sikur te ishte sepaku krenare, do e kishte ruajtur emrin e saj : Goxhe Bojaxhiu, e se kishte marren Mari Tereza !

----------


## Pa_doreza2

Me keto figura krenohet kombi shqipetar

----------


## Smth_Poetic

O njerez , respektojini figurat e cdo kombi e mos i shani ata/ato . 
C'rendesi ka se si kane qene ata/ato si njerez ....perderisa nje popull i do e i respekton , atehere nuk eshte mire ti mbani keto figura neper goje. 

U takon akademikeve te sqarojne karakteret e tyre , e jo neve.

----------


## toni77_toni

*Kremtimet për 100-vjetorin e lindjes së Nënë Terezës kanë karakterizuar ditën e sotme në të gjithë botën.*

Pra në të gjithë botën zhvillohen kremtime, aktivitete e manifestime të ndryshme për të kujtuar Nënën e të varfërve. 

*Në Tiranë*, qindra njerëz vunë lule në monumentin kushtuar asaj. U paraqit në presidencën e Republikës, projekti shqiptaro-italian “Rruga e paqes”, në nder të Nënë Terezës në parkun kombëtar, ku do të vendosen gurë të nënshkruar nga presidentë të vendeve të ndryshme, në favor të paqes. Në Vaun e Dejës, mesha solemne, kryesuar nga Nunci Apostolik në Shqipëri. Mori pjesë edhe kryeministri Sali Berisha. E pastaj, një ekspozitë në Bibliotekën Kombëtare, një koncert në Durrës, shfaqje filmash, mbrëmje muzikale-poetike në Kështjellën e Rozafës në Shkodër, paraqitja e projektit të Memorialit të Nënë Terezës.

*Në mjediset e parlamentit të Kosovës* u hap dje një ekspozitë për të Lumen shqiptare. Ura mbi lumin Ibër, në Mitrovicë, u emërtua “Ura e paqes – Nënë Tereza”. Me fjalë nderimi e falenderimi për veprën e palodhur të Ganxhe Bojaxhiut u shprehën përfaqësuesit e tri bashkësive fetare në vend.

*Parlamenti i Maqedonisë* mbajti sot një seancë solemne për të kujtuar 100-vjetorin e lindjes së motrës me sari bardhë e blu. U paraqit çmimi, që do të mbajë emrin “Nënë Tereza”. Në shtëpinë përkujtimore të saj në Shkup u hap ekspozita e fotografive “Nëna Terezë – Nëna e të varfërve” nga artisti kroat Zvonimir Atletiq. U promovua monografia “Jeni të bekuar, lutje dhe mesazhe” e pastaj qindra aktivitete e manifestime e shfaqje filmash. U paraqit kënga “Një shekull dashuri” kënduar nga një grup artistësh shqiptarë të Maqedonisë.

*Në Kalkutë* të Indisë, presidenti indian Pratiba Patil kryesoi një ceremoni kremtore për Nënë Terezën. Motrat e saj u mblodhën në mëngjes për të kremtuar meshën, kryesuar nga kardinali Topo.

*Edhe SHBA*-të do të zbukurohen me ngjyrat e Misionareve të Bamirësisë. Në mbrëmje, Time Square në Nju Jork dhe “Ura e paqes” mbi Niagarë do të ndriçohen nga ngjyrat bardhë e blu të sarit të Nënë Terezës.

*Në Romë*, presidenti i provincës, me një ceremoni ku merrnin pjesë edhe motrat e së Lumes, zbuloi një gjigantografi mbi portën e Pallatit Valentini, seli e Provincës.


Fryti i heshtjes është lutja. Fryti i i lutjes është feja. Fryti i fesë është dashuria. Fryti i dashurisë është paqja. Veprat e dashurisë nuk janë tjetër veçse vepra paqeje.

Gjërat e vërteta lindin nga heshtja! Nënë Tereza ndodhej në Indi si drejtoreshë e një shkolle të një kongregate fetare. Në Kalkutë zbulon dramën e heshtur të të varfërve, të moshuarve, të grave e të fëmijëve, që të braktisur nga kjo botë, vdisnin në rrugët e indiferencës. Dëgjon zërin e Jezu Krishtit që i thotë: “Lëre kuvendin e shko të ndihmosh të varfërit, jeto me ta, ndër ta e si ata”. Bindet: shkon të jetojë në mes të barakave e plehrave dhe fillon të mbledhë më të dëshpëruarit e të dëshpëruarve, sidomos lebrozët. Aty ku të tjerët shihnin veç dhimbje e dështim, ajo sheh fytyrën e Krishtit. Por si mund t’i përgjigjet thirrjes së Zotit, ku gjendet forca për të thënë “po”? 

*Të lexojmë nga Nënë Tereza:*

*Duke e lënë veten në dorë të Krishtit*, por edhe nëpërmjet një dashurie të thellë e delikate për Jezusin, sidomos në Eukaristi, në Meshë e në Adhurim.

“Vëmendja ndaj të tjerëve – thotë misionarja – është fillimi i shenjtërisë”. Nënë Tereza kujdeset për njeriun veç e veç, jo për turmën. Qëndron me të varfërit, por di t’u drejtohet edhe të pasurve, në të cilët shpesh sheh dëshpërimin: 

“të varfërit e Kalkutës – pohon – nuk kanë asgjë, por besojnë akoma në diçka; ndërsa ata që kanë shumë, duket sikur nuk besojnë më në asgjë”. 

Flet kundër çdo lloj dhune: nga lufta tek aborti. 
“Nëse nuk e doni fëmijën – u thotë nënave që duan të abortojnë – ma jepni mua: mos e vrisni! Sepse derisa të ekzistojnë nëna që shkatërrojnë jetën e fëmijëve që në kraharor, rruga e vrasjeve dhe e luftës mbetet gjithnjë e hapur”. Mesazhi i saj është i thjeshtë: dashuria e shpallur nga Jezusi në Ungjill:

*Jezusi erdhi të na sjellë Lajmin e Mirë* se Zoti na do e se duhet ta duam njëri-tjetrin, ashtu si Ai na do ne. Për këtë pati thënë: *“Çdo gjë që e bëni për nevojtarët e keni bërë për mua. Nëse keni dhënë një gotë ujë në emrin tim, ma keni dhënë mua. Nëse keni mirëpritur një fëmijë në emrin tim, më keni pritur mua”.* E kur të vdesim e të kthehemi tek shtëpia e Zotit, sërish do të dëgjojmë Jezusin që thotë: *“Ejani ju të bekuar nga Ati im, sepse kur pata uri më dhatë të ha. Isha i zhveshur e më veshët, Nuk kisha shtëpi e më pritët në shtëpinë tuaj. Isha i sëmurë e në burg dhe erdhët të më shihni. Ejani dhe merrni në dorëzim Mbretërinë që është përgatitur për ju”.* 

*Ku e ka fillimin dashuria?* 
Në familje. 
Si fillon? 
Duke u lutur së bashku. 
Familja që lutet së bashku, mbetet e bashkuar. E nëse ju do të mbeteni të bashkuar do ta doni njëri-tjetrin, ashtu si Jezusi ju do. Çojeni pra lutjen, gëzimin, dashurinë dhe paqen në familjet tuaja e kështu do të rriteni në shenjtëri. Shenjtëria nuk është luks për pak vetë, është një bukuri e thjeshtë, sepse Jezusi ka thënë: *“Qofshi të shenjtë, ashtu si Ati im që është në qiell”.* Zoti ju bekoftë të gjithëve.

E sot 100 vjet pas lindjes, jeta dhe vepra që na la Nënë Tereza janë dëshmi dhe ikonë e dashurisë së Zotit ndaj njerëzimit e posaçërisht ndaj më varfërve e të mënjanuarve, shembull përkushtimi e shërbimi vëllazëror për të gjithë ne.

----------


## Matrix

> o çfar te mire more beri per njerzimin ?
> 
> Un ne nje dokumentar qe pash "Mes besimit dhe dyshimit" kushtuar Gonxhe Bojaxhiut, ajo ne vete ju lutke "zotit" qe te ket sa me shume te varfër, sepse sipas saj, vetem njerezit e varfër qe per te, ishin Jezus Krishta ne çdo secilin, dhe vetem keshtu mund t'i afrohen "zotit".
> 
> Ky argument qe u dha, ishte shokues ! Qe dmth, ajo s'ishte atje per ti ndihmuar njerezve, sepse nuk ishte preokupimi i saj. Ate e preokuponte mirazhi i Jezus Krishtit qe ishte ber per te obsesion ! Ajo bile thot ; Un jam gruaja e Jezus Krishtit, me kerkon shume, e kam ber pak, shpresoj te mos me hidherohet" ! ncncncncncnc...
> 
> Shiqo, ju minoritetet e krishtera keni te drejt te gezoheni per te, sepse vertet ka konvertuar kloshara te kalkutës ne krishterizem, por ne muslimanet s'kem pse te krenohemi me te pasiqe s'ishte as krenare qe ishte me prejardhje shqiptare, sikur te ishte sepaku krenare, do e kishte ruajtur emrin e saj : Goxhe Bojaxhiu, e se kishte marren Mari Tereza !


Hidalgo,

Vazhdoni te shani dhe te ofendoni keto figura, sepse po  tregoni haptazi se cfare fryme demoniake perfaqesoni ju o talebane antikrisht!
Dhe Krishtin po ta shihnit ne rruge do e kishit cuar serisht ne kryq!

Ju erren syte nga shkelqimi i shenjtoreve te krishtere sepse ajo qe perfaqesoni ju eshte vetem erresira, frika dhe urrejtja dhe ju dridhen gjunjet kur shihni se si gjithe bota perkulet para ketyre shenjtoreve! Dhe ai qe eshte ne erresire kur sheh driten i mbulon syte me duar nga frika se mos verbohet.

Nuk po ta fshij shkrimin qe ta shohin te gjithe se cfare perfaqesoni ju!

----------


## gerrard73

> Qe Indianet e festojn, eshte shum normale ! 
> 
> Po qe e festojn shqiptaret, dua t'ju them qe eshte me te vertet *KULMI I HIPOKRIZIS !* 
> 
> Sic thoshte Fatosi, ajo ishte anti-nacionaliste, sepse i perkiste Krishtit e jo Shqiptareve, se sikur ti perkiste shqiptareve, do e kishte vizituar se paku Kosovën 1 here ?!


Injoranca dhe mediokriteti prej nje islamiku nuk te lejon te shikosh shume larg. Nuk e di kush eshte ky Fatosi qe permendeni, nese e keni fjalen per Fotos Lubonjen ai parimisht ka te drejte, edhe se injorantet si puna e juaj nuk arrine t'a kuptojne ironine qe ai paraqet. Lubonja thote se shqiptaret nuk mund te identifikohen ne Nene Terezen sepse shqiptaret jane nje grumbull injorantesh,dhe nuk kane asnje nga virtytetet qe kishte Nene Tereza. Dhe kjo eshte shume e veretete. 
Gjithashtu eshte e veretete se shqiptaret jane i vetmi komb ne bote qe nuk respektojne figuren e Nene Terezes, perveç organeve shteterore, ku e dine shume mire se Shqiperia nuk njihet sot ne bote per asgje tjeter perveç per eksportim prostitucionit dhe krime te tjera ordinere.
Une jam dakord qe mos t'a nderojme figuren e Nene Terezes, sepse me Nene Terezen nuk kemi asgje te perbashket. Gjithashtu jam dakord qe Gjergj Kastrioti nuk mund te jete Heroi jone kombetare, sepse ai ka qene tradhtare perendorise otomano-islmike. Ja dakord edhe ne mohimin e figurave tjera si Fan Noli, Faik Konica, Luigj Gurakuqi, Isa Boletini, Migjeni etj. 
Por, problemi eshte se kemi nevoje te identifikome ne diçka, ne nje gure, ne nje mal, ne nje personalitet. Ju takon juve mendje ndriturve qe te na e gjeni disa figura islamike qe t'i zevendesojme figurat me lart. Ndoshta nje nga hoxhallaret e shumte qe jane shquar per patriotizem. Edhe se mua nuk me vjen ne mend asnje, por sigurisht nese angazhoheni nje emer gjate historise 500 vjeçare shqiptare do te arrini t'a gjeni, ndoshta.

----------


## Renea

Pa e marr parasysh qellimin misionar te veprimtaris , ajo beri pun te mira , ndihmese te nevojtareve.

Sa mund tu zbardhet ftyra shqiptarve kur ne 100 vjetorin e lindjes se Gonxhe Bojaxhiut ne forum lexojm : O ti ashkali o arabo magjup , Nene Teresa ishte shqiptare ?! 

Ose ai tjetri ne 100 vjetorin e lindjes se Gonxhe Bojaxhiut thot : Cka na u desht me i dhon 150.000 euro Pakistanit kur skemi per vejti.

Ne fakt Nen Teresa e beri kete , shqiptaret ishin vet nevojtar , por ajo zgjedhi qe te ndihmoj popullin e Indise , ishte vullneti i saj , ose ishte kerkesa e Vatikanit duke dit se ishte nje nga shtetet me te banuara , kete nuk e di.

Tani ai tjetri qe e esht i emerum moderator thot se muslimanet perfaqsojn erresiren.

Nese ti mendon se nen Teresa e solli driten dhe ua hapi syt krishterve , muslimanet mesazhin e nen Tereses e moren qysh 1400 vjet para se nen Teresa te fillonte veprimtarin misionare. 

Muslimanet perfaqsojn driten qysh kur Allahu i Meshirshem na e shpalli Kuranin famelart udhezim per te jetu ne kete bot dhe per te arrit ne Parajse :

*2:177.
	Mirësia nuk është të kthyerit e fytyrës suaj nga lindja dhe perëndimi, por mirësia është (cilësi) e atij që beson Allahun, Ditën e Fundit, engjëjt, Librin dhe profetët; e atij që me vullnet jep nga pasuria e vet për të afërmit, jetimët, të varfrit, udhëtarët e mbetur rrugës, lypësit dhe për lirimin e të robëruarve; e atij që fal namazin dhe e jep zeqatin; dhe e atyre që i plotësojnë premtimet, kur marrin përsipër diçka; e atyre që durojnë në kohë skamjeje, sëmundjeje dhe lufte. Këta janë besimtarët e vërtetë dhe këta janë ata që e kanë frikë Allahun. 
*

*2:215.
	Të pyesin ty çfarë të japin si lëmoshë. Thuaju: “Çfarëdo bamirësie që bëni, ajo le t’u takojë prindërve, farefisit, jetimëve, të varfërve dhe udhëtarëve. Çfarëdo të mire që bëni, Allahu e di atë”*. 

*2:271.
	T’i jepni lëmoshat haptazi, është gjë e mirë, por t’ua jepni ato të varfërve fshehurazi, është edhe më mirë dhe ju shlyen disa nga gjynahet tuaja. Allahu e njeh mirë çdo vepër që ju bëni.* 
*
4:40.
	Vërtet, Allahu nuk dëmton askënd asnjë grimë, por, nëse (dikush) bën mirësi, Allahu ia shumëfishon atë dhe i jep shpërblim të madh.* 

*4:2.
	Jepuni pasurinë jetimëve, mos ua ndërroni sendet e tyre të mira me tuajat të këqija. Mos e harxhoni pasurinë e tyre duke e përzier me pasurinë tuaj. Se kjo, me të vërtetë, është gjynah i madh.* 


Ja qe muslimanet nuk e festojn ditelindjen e nen Tereses , po si e festojn katoliket ?!
Duke shkuar ne ekspozita te pikturave? Duke ngritur permendore ?
Nese i kendohet lavd asaj , ateher sbeni asgje tjeter vecse propagand , por nese parat qe do te shpenzoheshin per nje permendore i dergoni ne Indi , ateher keni ber ate qe bente Gonxhe Bojaxhiu.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Bota e civilizuar permes figures se Nënë Terezes njeh mirësinë.dashurinë dhe kujdesin ndaj te tjereve,gjë e cila neve shqiptareve na bënë te mburremi se kjo nënë e madhe doli nga gjiri i ketij populli.
> Ata pak njerez qe mundohen ta zbehin figuren e Nënë Terezës,nuk kanë komb ose se paku nuk mund ti takojnë kombit shqiptar.
> Shqiptaret duhet te jene krenar qe ishim  ne gjendje te prodhojnë figura me permasa boterore siq ishte Nënë Tereza.
> 
> Nënë Tereza në Shkodër,viti 1980


Gjykimit tend,nuk mund ti shtohet o hiqet asgje:Perfekt.

----------


## Mexhid Yvejsi

Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë

100 vjetori i Nënë Terezës

FORMALIZMI, HUMANIZMI DHE SERVILIZMI

100 vjetori i Nënë Terezës, kryengjarja e këtij viti
Ky vit, për Shqipërinë dhe shqiptarët, do të jetë viti i Nënë Terezës.

                                                        Kryeministri Berisha

Ka kaq shumë njerëz në botë që vdesin prej urisë, por akoma më shumë ka njerëz që vdesin nga mungesa e dashurisë
                                           -Nëna Tereze


     Ju them këtë që askush të mos ju gënjejë
me fjalë joshëse. -
                                 Bibla, Kolosianëve, 2:4

     Gonxhe Bojaxhiu, Nëna Tereze, (1910  1997), murgesha katolike, ka marrë pothuajse të gjitha mirënjohjet më të larta ndërkombëtare, deri edhe Shpërblimin Nobel për Paqe.
     Shpërblimin Nobel për Paqe ajo e mori me 10 dhjetor 1979, prej duarve të kryetarit të Komisionit Nobel, dr. John Sannes-it, në Oslo, në pranin e mbretit të Norvegjisë, Ollavit V, të shumë ministrave, diplomatëve, të shumë personaliteteve fetare  kulturore nga e tërë bota. Qe ky kurorëzim më i lartë botëror për Nënë Terezen.
     Pas pranimit të Shpërblimit Nobel për Paqe, Nëna Tereze u bë e famëshme në përmasa botërore- ndërkombëtare, kurse për shqiptarët u bë krenari kombëtare!



                             Formalizmi


     Në mënyrë formale, që nuk është aspak reale, personaliteti i Nënë Terezës, tek një pjesë e shqiptarët, sidomos pas vdekjes (1997), u shëndrrue në kult. Ajo tani nuk admirohet por adhurohet! Adhurohet, në veçanti, nga disa politikuaj, disa intelektuaj, nga shumë shkrimtarë, gazetarë, poetë, prozatorë, aktorë, piktorë, këngëtarë, kompozitorë, ajo atyre u shërben si një burim frymëzimi, si një model për prototip të personazhit që përmban tipare eksluzive të humanizmit.
    Kjo figurë e madhe e artit të humanizmit gjeti një trajtim të denjë artistik në shkrimet shqipe. Për personalitetin e Nënës Tereze, në poezi e prozë, pikturë e skulpturë, zgjidhen fjalët më të ëmbëla, më joshëse, kinse për të shprehur e dëshmuar dashurinë për Nënën Tereze, të cilën e quajnë: Figurë e madhe e artit të humanizmit, humanistja 
shqiptare më e njohura e në fytyrë të tokës, nëna e gjithë botës!
    Kulmi i formalizmit arriti në vitin 2010, sepse ky vit, siç u cilësua, për Shqipërinë dhe shqiptarët, do të jetë viti i Nënë Terezës. 100 vjetori i Nënë Terezës, do të jetë kryengjarja e këtij viti    
    Fjalët e ëmbëla, joshëse për humanizmin e Nënës Tereze, nuk i përshtatën asaj, ato nuk janë reale, janë sa për sy e faqe, nuk janë  normale, por vetëm formale 
     Pse? Sepse, siç shkruan në Bibël:
   Ju them këte që askush të mos ju gënjejë me fjalë joshëse.
                            (Bibla, Kolosianëve, 2:4).
	Së pari mësoni kuptimin e asaj që do të flisni, pastaj flisni, do të thoshte Epikteri.


              Humanizmi


   Në fillim, çështë humanizmi?
   Humanizmi është ajo pikëpamje për jetën që përqëndrohet në mundësit dhe arritjet e njerëzimit. Humanizmi modern hedh poshtë besimin tradicional te një Zot individual dhe ngrehë lart besimin te natyra njerëzore.
     Fjala humanist u krijua në Evropë gjatë Rilindjes, nga shek. XIV deri në shek. XVI. Në këtë kohë u hodhën rrënjët e humanizmit shekullar modern.
    Humanistët mendojnë se kemi vetëm një jetë, prandaj është e rëndësishme që ajo të jetë sa më e mirë. Humanizmi bazohet në agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm.
    Humanistët e shohin arsyen njerëzore si forcë udhëheqëse në jetë. Ata janë shekullar, kërkojnë të çlirojnë shoqërinë prej besimeve fetare, që, sipas tyre, pengojnë përparimin shoqëror.
    Humanistët janë materialistë dhe nuk besojnë në një jetë, botë, spirituale, në qëndrimin ndaj njohjes janë empiristë dhe mendojnë se njohja vjen përmes shqisave.
    Ndryshe prej të krishterëve, humanistët nuk i japin vlerë të veçant të pasurit të një besimi, të qenit të përulur, bindjes ndaj porosive të Zotit ose praktikimit të vetësakrificës. Morali humanist është kod i sjelljes të njerëzve që është ndërtuar prej qenieve njerëzore për përfitime njerëzore. (Një hyrje tek idetë, faqe:104-105) Nga Linda Smith dhe William Raeper, Oxford, 1991.


                       Servilizmi


    Për ata politikuaj, intelektuaj, shkrimtarë, gazetarë, poetë, prozatorë, aktorë, piktorë, këngëtarë, kompozitorë, duke qenë ateistë, flasin, shkruajnë, këndojnë, pikturojnë vetëm për përfitime njerëzore, ndërsa shpirtin e kanë gropë, por krenohen me humanisten shqiptare më të njohur në botë. 
    Nga formalizmi, humanizmi kalojnë në servilizëm. Pse, sepse, përveç tjerash, ata mendojnë se janë dikushi e po bëjnë diçka! Në të vërtetë nuk bëjnë asgjë, vetëm se gënjejnë vetveten! Në Bibël shkruan:
	Po mendoi ndokush se është diçka  a nuk është asgjë  ai gënjen vetveten. Secili le ta shqyrtojë vetë veprën e vet e atëherë, po gjeti arsye për mburrje, le të jenë në krahasim me vetvete  e jo me të tjerë.                    (Bibla, Galatasve, 6:3-4).
    A nuk është e servilizëm që ateistët të  flasin, shkruajnë, këndojnë, pikturojnë vetëm për përfitime njerëzore,  pra, të përfitojnë nga diçka  që nuk besojnë? A është e arsyeshme që ateistët të shkruajnë për atë që nuk e njohin? A nuk është e servilizëm që ateistët, me shpirtin si gropë,   të mburren e krenohen me Nënën Tereze, humanisten shqiptare më të njohur në botë? Mendoj, se këtu, përveç servilizmit, ka vend shpifja! Shpifja është mëkat, siç janë mëkate mburrja e krenarija, sikurse thotë shkrimi shenjtë:
    Kush mburret, le të mburret në Zotin. Në Zotin mburrej Nëna Tereze, ishte plotësisht në shërbim të Tij, shërbëtore e Zotit, sipas mësimeve të Kishës Katolike që i takonte, asgjë tjetër, më tepër... 

	           Si dëshmohet kjo?

    Don Lush Gjergji, njohësi më i mirë i jetëshkrimit të Gonxhe Bojaxhiut, në një bisedë të shkurtër me të, zhvilluar me 28 qershor 1980, i bëri këtë pyetje:Ju thërrasin Nëna Tereze. Ju çka thoni për veti, kush jeni Ju?
    Nëna Tereze tha:
   Shërbëtorja e Zotit, asgjë tjetër. Plotësisht në shërbim të Tij
    Vjen pyetja: Në shërbim të kujt janë ateistët që mburren, krenohen duke shpifur për humanizmin e Nënës Tereze?
	Shpifja, mburrja e krenaria janë mëkate. Mëkatet janë pengesë e fisnikërimit shpirtëror. Me pengesa që pengojnë fisnikërimin shpirtëror a mund ta dallojmë të vërtetën nga e gabuara? Për  këtë këta ateistë, ja vlen të mësojnë të mendojnë. Në çmënyrë?
	Mënyra se si na mësojmë të mendojmë është po aq e rëndësishme sa edhe çka të mësojmë të mendojmë. Të mësojmë të mendojmë se besimi në Zot nuk është një mësim e mendim i verbër, por është një njohje e përligjur nga arsyeja.
	Shën Augustini (354 - 430) thoshte:
 Njih, që të besosh vjen përpara se  Beso që të njohësh. Ju besoni se Nëna Tereze ishte humaniste, pa pasur njohuri se ajo nuk ishte. Këtu të gjithë keni gabuar, këtu të gjithë keni dështuar. Keni dështuar duke menduar se kështu Perëndimi ka me na pranuar! Edhe këtu keni dështuar!
	Për dështimin, për Perëndimin, Nëna Tereze thoshte:
	Varra e dështimit është duke u përhapur në tërë botën. Perëndimi është duke rrënuar kulturat e mëdha të bazuara në jetë. Perëndimi është duke bërë vetëvrasje. Gazeta zyrtare e Vatikanit, (Losservatore Romano, 13 maj 1981, faqe 9).

    Të dashur, ju që e keni në zemër formalizmin, humanizmin, servilizmin! Zoti u ka dhënë një fytyrë, e ju e bëni një tjetër. E trishtueshme është kjo, do tju thoshte Shekspiri!
     E trishtueshme, vërtet, sepse ju mungon dashuria për njëri-tjetrin në këtë jetë! E megjithatë, keni kryer, po kryeni dhe do të kryeni lloj-lloj ceremonish për 100-vjetorin e lindjes së saj për ti dëshmuar botës, jo vetes, se ne jemi po aq humanë e të dhimbsur sa Nënë Tereza. Sigurisht, jo nga veprat që bëjmë, aq më pak nga sjellja e nga morali ynë i përditshmërisë, po nga fakti se jemi shqiptarë, se kemi origjinë të njëjtë me të. O Zot, sa e rëndësishme qenka që ne kemi të njëjtin gjak me Nënë Terezën, kur nuk ndjekim në asnjë veprim shembullin e saj?! 
     Jemi dëshmitarë të gjithë, në kremtimet fetare, kur krerët tanë të politikës nguten të dalin para kamerave, pas urimeve të tyre, që u kanë bërë krerëve fetarë në emrin tonë, edhe në 100 vjetorin e Nënë Terezës ata, njëri pas tjetrit, pasi kanë thelluar hendekun e varfërisë mes shumicës e pakicës, pasi kanë hedhur benzinë në zjarrin e sherreve e konflikteve, po e shfrytëzojnë rastin të lartësojnë emrin e Nënës Tereze, për të na bindur se, janë e do të jenë një shëmbëlltyrë e Nënë Terezës! 
 Ja, shikoni o shqiptarë se sa shumë e duan dhe e respektojnë ne Nënë Terezën.
   Nëna Tereze   Shërbëtorja e Zotit, asgjë tjetër. Plotësisht në shërbim të Tij 
   Nëna Terezë, megjithëse ishte Shërbëtorja e Zotit, asgjë tjetër. Plotësisht në shërbim të Tij ajo në gusht të vitit 1959, i shkruajti eprorit të saj, Rev. Lawrence Pickay, . 
    "Më trego at, përse ka kaq dhimbje dhe kaq errësirë në shpirtin tim?
"Për çfarë unë punoj, nëse atje nuk është Zoti?
    Nënë Tereza me "errësirën" e saj dëshmoi se është pjesë e bashkësisë katolike, pra, e Kishës Katolike,  për të cilën punoi  si shërbëtore e Zotit, për këtë e çmojmë, por  si mund të harrohet, si mund të shpjegohet, shumica e kombit shqiptar që ka përqafuar fenë Islame, e cila po fyhet, diskriminohet, luftohet me të gjitha mjetët, mu nga ata që e përkujtojnë Nënën Tereze?!
    Këtë e ka thënë vetë Nëna Tereze me këto fjalë:
Ka kaq shumë njerëz në botë që vdesin prej urisë, por akoma më shumë ka njerëz që vdesin nga mungesa e dashurisë.
    Kurse në Bibël shkruan:
    Ju them këtë që askush të mos ju gënjejë
me fjalë joshëse. 
                                 Bibla, Kolosianëve, 2:4


    Dhe më në fund, po e përmbyllim këtë shkrim me Fjalën e Allahut të Madhërishëm, i Cili në Kuran, që është Dritë, që të çelë sytë, thotë:
    Thuaj:Kush ju furnizon me ushqim nga qielli e toka, kush e ka në dorë të dëgjuarit e të pamit, kush e nxjerr të gjallin nga i vdekuri dhe kush e nxjerr të vdekurin nga i gjalli, kush rregullon çdo çështje? Ata do të thonë: Allahu. Ti thuaj: A nuk i frikësoheni (dënimit)? E ky është Allahu, Zoti juaj i vërtetë. Pas të vërtetës nuk ka tjetër pos iluzione, e si po ia ktheni shpinën të vërtetës?
                                                                   (Kurani, 10:31-32)


             Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë

----------


## jarigas

[QUOTE=Mexhid Yvejsi;2838455]


> Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë
> ..................................................  .......................................
> Ka kaq shumë njerëz në botë që vdesin prej urisë, por akoma më shumë ka njerëz që vdesin nga mungesa e dashurisë
>                                            -Nëna Tereze
> 
> 
>      Ju them këtë që askush të mos ju gënjejë
> me fjalë joshëse. -
>                                  Bibla, Kolosianëve, 2:4
> ...


 Dhe kjo gje u djeg shume adhuruesve te kultit te Muhamedit, te cilet tani kane frike se shkeqimi i bamireses shqiptare do te zbehe yllin e profetit luftarak arab!!!
Nese dikujt i vjen ndermend t'i shpjegoje Mexhidit se fraza: "Në mënyrë formale, që nuk është aspak reale", nuk ka piken e kuptimit logjik, me mire te mos e beje......ai vetem sa po perpiqet qe te genjeje me fjale joshese!!




> Kjo figurë e madhe e *artit të humanizmit*........


Do te mjaftonte vetem kjo fraze per te kuptuar zbrazetine kulturore te atij qe shkruan, por meqe ai shikon çdo gje nen prizmin arabo-islamik, "humanizmi" i duket art!!! Lereni ta besoje......hundeperpjetesia eshte e keqja e vetvetes....



> .......	Së pari mësoni kuptimin e asaj që do të flisni, pastaj flisni, do të thoshte Epikteri.........l


Sa mire sikur Mexhidi te mesoje kuptimin e "artit te humanizmit"...!!!!
Vazhdon te perdore fjale joshese (citime jashte kontektit, per te mbushur zbrazetine e vet dialektike), si pasqyre per kukuvajkat......





> Humanizmi
> ........................................
>     Humanistët mendojnë se kemi vetëm një jetë, prandaj është e rëndësishme që ajo të jetë sa më e mirë. *Humanizmi bazohet në agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm.*


Vertet ky njeri mendon  se ka aftesi logjikimi??!!!
Ne cilat ajete te Kuranit i ka mesuar valle keto pallvra.......?



> Morali humanist është kod i sjelljes të njerëzve që është ndërtuar prej qenieve njerëzore për përfitime njerëzore. (Një hyrje tek idetë, faqe:104-105) Nga *Linda Smith dhe William Raeper*, Oxford, 1991.


Hahahahahah.....e kush nuk i njeh te ngreje gishtin.....



> Don Lush Gjergji, njohësi më i mirë i jetëshkrimit të Gonxhe Bojaxhiut, në një bisedë të shkurtër me të, zhvilluar me 28 qershor 1980, i bëri këtë pyetje:Ju thërrasin Nëna Tereze. Ju çka thoni për veti, kush jeni Ju?
>     Nëna Tereze tha:
>    Shërbëtorja e Zotit, asgjë tjetër. Plotësisht në shërbim të Tij


Mos bre burre, pse nuk thua se qenka myslimane e devotshme!!!!Habi se si i paska shpetuar kjo fraze hoxhe Krasniçit.....




> ..........Shpifja, mburrja e krenaria janë mëkate. Mëkatet janë pengesë e fisnikërimit shpirtëror. Me pengesa që pengojnë fisnikërimin shpirtëror a mund ta dallojmë të vërtetën nga e gabuara?


Do t eisht emire t'ia thoje vetes keto gjera Mexhid!!



> Shën Augustini (354 - 430) thoshte:
>  Njih, që të besosh vjen përpara se  Beso që të njohësh. Ju besoni se Nëna Tereze ishte humaniste, pa pasur njohuri se ajo nuk ishte. Këtu të gjithë keni gabuar, këtu të gjithë keni dështuar. Keni dështuar duke menduar se kështu Perëndimi ka me na pranuar! Edhe këtu keni dështuar!
> 	Për dështimin, për Perëndimin, Nëna Tereze thoshte:
> 	Varra e dështimit është duke u përhapur në tërë botën. Perëndimi është duke rrënuar kulturat e mëdha të bazuara në jetë. Perëndimi është duke bërë vetëvrasje. Gazeta zyrtare e Vatikanit, (Losservatore Romano, 13 maj 1981, faqe 9).


Nese do te kishe kuptuar edhe nje presje te asaj qe ke shkruar Mexhid, do te te kishte ardhur turp te shkruaje ne kete menyre...........
S'ja vjen te lexosh me shume......turp!




> Kurse në Bibël shkruan:
>     Ju them këtë që askush të mos ju gënjejë
> me fjalë joshëse. 
>                                  Bibla, Kolosianëve, 2:4
> 
> 
>     Dhe më në fund, po e përmbyllim këtë shkrim me Fjalën e Allahut të Madhërishëm, i Cili në Kuran, që është Dritë, që të çelë sytë, thotë:
>     Thuaj:Kush ju furnizon me ushqim nga qielli e toka, kush e ka në dorë të dëgjuarit e të pamit, kush e nxjerr të gjallin nga i vdekuri dhe kush e nxjerr të vdekurin nga i gjalli, kush rregullon çdo çështje? Ata do të thonë: Allahu. Ti thuaj: A nuk i frikësoheni (dënimit)? E ky është Allahu, Zoti juaj i vërtetë. Pas të vërtetës nuk ka tjetër pos iluzione, e si po ia ktheni shpinën të vërtetës?
>                                                                    (Kurani, 10:31-32)
> ...


Dhe thuaju o Mexhid:"Kush ju permbyt me mijera e mijera, kush ju rrenon me termete, e kush ju djeg me vullkane, kush ju dergon ngricat dhe tornadot, kush ju dergon zjarret dhe epidemite??Ata do të thonë: Allahu. Ti thuaj: A nuk i frikësoheni (dënimit)? E ky është Allahu, Zoti juaj i vërtetë. Pas të vërtetës nuk ka tjetër pos iluzione, e si po ia ktheni shpinën të vërtetës?
                                                                   (Kurani, E verteta:01)

----------


## K.i EPERM

Shqiptaret duhet te jene krenar qe ishim ne gjendje te prodhojnë figura me permasa boterore siq ishte Nënë Tereza.

----------


## K.i EPERM

Bota e civilizuar permes figures se Nënë Terezes njeh mirësinë.dashurinë dhe kujdesin ndaj te tjereve,gjë e cila neve shqiptareve na bënë te mburremi se kjo nënë e madhe doli nga gjiri i ketij populli.

----------


## Traktoristi

> Po çfar te mire more beri per njerzimin ?
> 
> Un ne nje dokumentar qe pash "Mes besimit dhe dyshimit" kushtuar Gonxhe Bojaxhiut, ajo ne vete ju lutke "zotit" qe te ket sa me shume te varfër, sepse sipas saj, vetem njerezit e varfër qe per te, ishin Jezus Krishta ne çdo secilin, dhe vetem keshtu mund t'i afrohen "zotit".
> 
> Ky argument qe u dha, ishte shokues ! Qe dmth, ajo s'ishte atje per ti ndihmuar njerezve, sepse nuk ishte preokupimi i saj. Ate e preokuponte mirazhi i Jezus Krishtit qe ishte ber per te obsesion ! Ajo bile thot ; Un jam gruaja e Jezus Krishtit, me kerkon shume, e kam ber pak, shpresoj te mos me hidherohet" ! ncncncncncnc... 
> 
> Shiqo, ju minoritetet e krishtera keni te drejt te gezoheni per te, sepse vertet ka konvertuar kloshara te kalkutës ne krishterizem, por ne muslimanet s'kem pse te krenohemi me te pasiqe s'ishte as krenare qe ishte me prejardhje shqiptare, sikur te ishte sepaku krenare, do e kishte ruajtur emrin e saj : Goxhe Bojaxhiu, e se kishte marren Mari Tereza !


*Feja e Shqiptarit eshte Shqiptaria
*
Edhe une e pashe ate dokumentacion Hidalgo, dhe me thene te drejten jam i lumtur qe e pashe. Cka thua Ti per tundimet qe luftonte Nene Tereza thelle ne shpirtin e saj eshte e vertete (te pakten dokumentari sillte prova qe dukeshin te pakundershtueshme per kete), por cka mua me lumturoi ishte qe ne ate emision u perserit disa here se Nene Tereza ishte me origjine Shqiptare. Ne takimin qe ajo pati me Papen, ne filmime ai, nderkohe qe i vinte doren mbi koke, u degjua te thoshte shume qarte "Albania, Albania".
Ti o Mik, mos u kap pas negatives. Te gjithe Shqiptaret e paster duhet dhe kane te drejte te jene krenare per Nene Terezen ashtu si edhe per Hoxhe Tasimin (shpresoj te mos jem duke treguar injorancen time, keshtu e quanin me duket) e shume e shume figura te ndritura qe kishin besimin myslyman.

Te pershendes Miku im dhe shpresoj te me kesh kuptuar drejt. Kjo Teme eshte e fundit per te cilen ne Shqiptaret do duhej te ziheshim. Kjo Teme duhet te na bashkoje dhe krenaroje

----------


## s0ni

> Shqiptaret duhet te jene krenar qe ishim  ne gjendje te prodhojnë figura me permasa boterore siq ishte Nënë Tereza.
> 
> Nënë Tereza në Shkodër,viti 1980


Njeri persmari per veten e saj edhe humanizmin 
Emri juaj do te permended me shekuj ne te ardhmen!!!!  :Engjellor:

----------

